# Problems with NIK Viveza



## Alandb (May 11, 2012)

I downloaded and install the recent update to Lightroom 4.1 RC2 and the update to NIK Viveza 2. I still can't get Viveza 2 to be recognized. Any advice?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2012)

Hi Alan

Do you have 'store presets with catalog' checked in preferences perhaps?

No issue, you can set up the external editor preset manually.  Just go to preferences > external editor tab and navigate to Viveza in the bottom half of the dialog.  Go for TIFF with no compression or LZW compression as the format.


----------



## henriqueribas (Jun 17, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Do you have 'store presets with catalog' checked in preferences perhaps?
> 
> No issue, you can set up the external editor preset manually.  Just go to preferences > external editor tab and navigate to Viveza in the bottom half of the dialog.  Go for TIFF with no compression or LZW compression as the format.




Simple question about the NiK plugins...
anyone one having problems with the use of any NIK plugins with PSD files?
Everytime i use it, an error message appear on it. When i change to Tiff, everything works ok.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 17, 2012)

Henrique,

I just tried Silver Efex under Win 7 64-bit, and I see the same behaviour (with the most recent version of SEP). TIFF works as well, if not better, so there's no real problem, though.

Hal


----------



## henriqueribas (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Hal


----------



## Drathaar (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm having problems with control points. The 1st one works well, but when I add a second and more its reaction time can be clocked on a calendar. Each time I move a slider I have to hold it for 5-10 seconds before I see the changes. Its very time consuming. Anyone else have that problem and know how to fix it?  Thanks.


----------

